# Somerset Hills Grand Fondo 3rd May 2015...



## swiftylee (8 Apr 2015)

anyone doing this...


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2015)

If not, they'll probably cancel it


----------



## swiftylee (13 Apr 2015)




----------

